# A couple of Maine **** stories...



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

http://jamcusa-maine-coons.co.uk/Baloo.html

http://www.rumtumtuggermainecoons.com/Finchx.html


----------



## SugarKitty (Jul 24, 2004)

Cool, those are good.


----------

